# Bass-2-24-13



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Decided to bass fish this afternoon....glad I did.

The 22" inch is est. between 8 - 9 lbs. according to my wt. calulator...
Both bass hit a worm thrown into beds...both were released.

Nice afternoon.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice fish, but they are different colored then our northern Bass.

Kevin


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Where were you fishing barfoot? Good looking fish, wasn't it a little windy out there?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Kevin;
our bass tend to take on the water color they live in...some will be lighter and more streamline...some like these pigs are like black footballs.

Trocker...very very secert spot...let's just say I had to lift the motors and pole about 200 yds thru a weed choked slough...and the wind helped going in...it was a bugger coming out.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for sure Barefoot.
Thanks for sharing your report & pics.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Brother caught a 22 inch a few days ago n farely fat. Weighed 7.5 lbs. Nice fish for sure.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> Brother caught a 22 inch a few days ago n farely fat. Weighed 7.5 lbs. Nice fish for sure.


I left my scale at home so I probably figured the girth a bit high...7-8 sounds 'bout right.


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hard to say just by length. Caught some 22's last year that were 7 and some that were 5 pounds. Girth plays a huge role in overall weight. I caught a 9.4 pound bass last year that was 23.


----------

